# Livery in North Somerset - Any suggestions please?



## poniesrgreat (29 August 2017)

I am looking for livery or stable/grazing in North Somerset, Failand/Portbury would be ideal location but can travel further afield as this is like looking for a needle in a haystack!!  I have 2 horses, 1 mare and 1 gelding who go out together, would prefer this over turnout in herds.   Open to any suggestions, DIY, Assisted, Part Livery, would value any help or suggestions as would like to get the horses closer to home/work. Thanks in advance


----------



## MochaDun (31 August 2017)

I think there's one yard right next to where Bushey (vets) are based in Failand, don't know the name of it though - sorry.  There's also a quite big BHS yard based at Clevedon but that might be too far down for you - can't remember the name of that either (that side of Bristol is not my side so a bit hopeless!).


----------



## Kaybie (31 August 2017)

BHS yard in Clevedon is Kenn Pier.
I know there are a few yards around the area. Best bet is usually to ask on the local facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/bristolhorse/


----------



## neddy man (31 August 2017)

Try www.liverylist.co.uk or www.liveryfinder.co.uk


----------



## ester (31 August 2017)

if you are on facebook this is the place to ask 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=116723055080195


----------

